# Does anyone have a good frame design?



## thehackleguy

I was going to buy some frames but they are very expensive compared to lang frames ( $3.75 ea. vs. $0.98 ea.). At $30.00 per box for frames it would more than double the cost of each of my hives. Does anyone build their own frames and have a decent design that they would share? I have built some frames but I'm not happy with them at this point.


----------



## burns375

I build my own boxes but don't mess with the frames, too many cuts. I buy them for $0.73-0.83. I would copy a design from big supplier. Do not use slotted top or bottom bar design. 

You should be able to find several threads on this site about making your own frames.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

The Warré frames are readily available for low prices in Europe. That won't help you much, though.

There was a guy named Roger Delon in the Switzerland who developed the _Delon Frame_. He ran 600 Warré sized hives equipped with this frame. Quite some people use it in a Warré hive. So this might be an alternative for you. Very easy to build! Most use foundation with it, others do fine with starter strips. 

Those guys in Russia picked up the idea and use it in a commercial operation. 
http://www.alpulei.ru/index.html
http://www.pchelhom.ru/index/0-4

Here a video on how they are produced in bulk. (A beek from Austria.) Pretty much just bending wire. 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8w4dSm-Kk8

This is a Delon frame as a shallow: (Photo credits to my friend "Rumpel" aka Jörn)










More about Delon: http://warre.biobees.com/delon.htm

Bernhard


----------



## Stephenpbird

thehackleguy said:


> Does anyone build their own frames and have a decent design that they would share? I have built some frames but I'm not happy with them at this point.


I use the frame designed by Roger Delon in my Warre/Delon hives. I use a stainless steel 3mm wire fitted to the top bar. Works well. :thumbsup:

http://warre.biobees.com/delon.htm


----------



## thehackleguy

burns375 said:


> I build my own boxes but don't mess with the frames, too many cuts. I buy them for $0.73-0.83. I would copy a design from big supplier. Do not use slotted top or bottom bar design.
> 
> You should be able to find several threads on this site about making your own frames.


Do you have a supplier selling them? I can buy lang frames cheap but the only ones I found for the Warre' hive are expensive.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

I believe that _burns375 _misunderstood your question, and the price he mentioned is referring to Lang style frames.

I'm not a Warre beekeeper, but there are Warre frame plans in this document:
http://permaculturesource.wikispaces.com/file/view/Building+a+Warre+Bee+Hive.pdf


----------



## Santa Caras

I build my own.
Look on Youtube under Ryan Bekke. He has an excellent frame design and shows you how. Actually a lot simpler design than whats sold but it works....i've built probably 200 of these from deeps to meds....


----------



## Joseph Clemens

Perhaps one of my previous posts may help.


----------



## mathesonequip

probably not what you want to hear, but standard equipment = more competion and lower costs. try and see if there is a local amish shop that will build for you. I got a hundred standard deeps this week for 52 cents each, unassembled.


----------



## thehackleguy

mathesonequip said:


> probably not what you want to hear, but standard equipment = more competion and lower costs. try and see if there is a local amish shop that will build for you. I got a hundred standard deeps this week for 52 cents each, unassembled.


I'm planning on building them so I don't have to worry about economies of scale. 

Thanks for the other comments, the video and the other thread gave me some ideas :thumbsup:


----------

